# Auditing on the floor when an item has two locations



## Dream Baby (Sep 20, 2021)

So whenever I have to audit an item on the floor and change the count all it seems to do it go from Location A to Location B THEN BACK to Location A.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## rd123 (Sep 20, 2021)

Click on each location, it will ask to update the number . Then it pass to the next location. Again click on that and update . It does the job for me . I’m not sure is this what you were asking .


----------



## Rarejem (Sep 20, 2021)

You have to update the counts at all locations, not just the one in your area.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 20, 2021)

There is a red dot on upper side shows up on the upper right side & a warning when you try exit app.


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 21, 2021)

Also clear your drastic counts


----------



## Dream Baby (Sep 21, 2021)

Okay let me make this a little clearer.

I am attempting to update BOTH locations but is just keeps cycling back.

Let's say napkins are at G4 (1-3-1) and (1-4-1) but when I updated the first one then the second one it just keeps going back between the two.

Also what are drastic counts?


----------

